# VW - Amarok with protection AQuartz



## vinyd (Oct 2, 2010)

After some time without posting jobs've done a share this week.
Amarok This was to have passed the 15 days protection qdo left the dealership but had no time
then we mark the day to day 10/06 Friday.
The painting was good without correction, with only decontamination Iron Cut ...
Setup:
Dry system in detail using two buckets, gloves and shampoo AQuartz 3M
Iron Aquartz followed by Clean Cut shot to remove any greasy residues and some points
tar.
Protection was provided by AQuartz Titanium 2x the windows, paint, plastic wheels and followed by
Reload AQuartz in the same places mentioned before and also the windows of the interior.
Tire conditioned with Meguiar's gold class
PS. For those who do not know I'm in Brazil and too little time for internet this reason not be participating
more actively.

The photos are few because the service was counted with minutes still managed to record some images in a
total working time of 5 hours ....

*Photos from before:

*







[/b]









































































*Now Before x After pictures *


































*During and after (show off)


































































































































































































































Hope you enjoy. :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice job :thumb:
Looks very glossy for a Silver !


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there buddy.


----------



## vinyd (Oct 2, 2010)

Eurogloss said:


> Nice job :thumb:
> Looks very glossy for a Silver !


Thanks Eurogloss ...
It's hard to shine a light color, especially being a new car ...


----------



## flp (May 27, 2011)

bom trabalho :thumb:


----------

